# directions to make yogurt in yogurt maker



## Ilovelife (Jun 6, 2004)

I just received a yogurt maker from Freecycle, but it didn't come with directions. Can someone please tell me what to do? I know you heat milk, add some yogurt, incubate, but I'm looking for amounts, temperatures, length of time, etc. Do I need to/should I add powdered milk? Whole milk, raw milk??

Also, it is a Salton thermostat controlled yogurt maker, with 5 little jars. How do I use the thermostat? And, last, any tips to get *thick* yogurt would be greatly appreciated. I'm sure this has been covered on here in the past, but I tried several times to search. My computer just won't cooperate. So if you want to send me in the direction of an older post, that's cool, too. Thanks!!


----------



## NCHIN (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi, I hope this helps.

1 Qt. of whole or low-fat milk. If using skim milk, stir 1/4 cup instant skim milk powder into cold milk before heating.

To use milk made from skim milk powder, add an additional 1/3 cup milk powder.

Starter

1 heaping tablespoon plain commercial yogurt or 1 package dried yogurt culture.

Pour milk into a 2 quart saucepan or 4 cup glass measuring cup. Heat milk on med-low,stirring occasionally, until bubbles appear around the edge and steam rises from the surface. Or microwave on High until milk is steaming hot, stirring occasionally, about 8-10 minutes. Temperature of milk should be 185 to 190F

Remove saucepan from heat and add Thermometer stirrer. Let milk cool until it reaches the Add Starter level, 110-115F.

Add 1 to 2 heaping tablespoons starter to one of the yogurt jars. Add some of the heated milk and stir until well blended. Pour this mixture back into the saucepan and stir well.

Pour milk equally among jars, cover securely with lids and place jars into the yogurt maker.

Tips:

I use the microwave method and I also like Firm yogurt and I set my machine for 13 hours then I put the jars in the fridge to cool then serve.

The booklet recommends that you try setting your first barch for 10 hours. For future batches, set it to a longer cycle for a thicker consistency or to a shorter cycle for a thinner consistency.

Use only plain yogurt for the starter.

Make sure the jars are Clean.

Any ?'s, please ask.

Nancy


----------



## Ilovelife (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks! So I need to use yogurt plus a starter? Can I just use a probiotic powder as the starter, or is the starter something special I need to buy??

And I only need to add powdered milk if I don't use whole milk. WOuld it make it thicker if I added it to whole milk?


----------



## NCHIN (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi, Sorry about that. I was trying to shortcut and it made it confusing.

Use the commercial plain yogurt OR Yogourmet Freeze dried yogurt starter.

I personally had better luck with the commercial plain yogurt. I did not like the results with the Yogourmet freeze dried yogurt starter.

And yes, only add the dry milk if you are using skim milk. I am not sure about adding dry milk if you are using whole milk. I have never tried it.

Tips from booklet

#4 The longer yogurt remains in the machine, the more tart and firm it will become.

Good Luck!

Nancy


----------



## Ilovelife (Jun 6, 2004)

Got it. Thanks so much.


----------

